# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Dünya'daki bir çevre problemi ülkemizi nasıl etkilemektedir?

## veli

cevre.jpg

Asit yağmurlarının verdiği ileri sürülen zararın bir bölümünün aslında bazı doğal nedenlerden kaynaklandığı yapılan araştırmalar sonucunda anlaşılmışsa da,petrol ve kömür yanmasından oluşan kükürt dioksit ile otomobil motorlarından çıkan azot oksitin, asit yağmuru sorununu büyük ölçüde şiddetlendirdiği kesindir.
Kirliliğe yol açan tanecikler,kaynaklarından binlece kilometre uzağa rüzgarla taşınabilir.Sözgelimi A.B.Dnin kuzey doğusundaki asit yağmurlarına,Kanadadan yayılanlar da katılmış,Kanadanın doğusundaki kükürt içeren yağış,A.BDden kaynaklanmıştır.
Bilim adamlarının tümü asit yağmurlarının denetlenmesi için biran önce yasalar çıkarılmasını istemektedirler.Ne var,ki söz konusu yasaların yol açacağı harcamalarçok yüksektir,bu yüzden de sorunun çözülmesi sürekli ertelenmektedir
Hava Kirliliği ve Asit Yağmurlarının İnsan ve Toprak Üzerine Etkileri
Yıllardır ayrıntılı araştırma konusu olmamış konulardan birisi olan asit yağmurları, son yıllarda yurdumuzda da etkisini hissettirmeye başlayan, meteorolojik hadiselerle atmosferden yeryüzüne inen ve insanlar üzerinde olumsuz etki bırakan kirletici elementler içeren yağmurlar olarak bilinir.
Endüstriyel faaliyetler, konutlarda ısınma amaçlı olarak kullanılan fosil yakıtlar, motorlu taşıtlardan çıkan egzoz gazları ve fosil yakıtlara dayalı olarak enerji üreten termik santraller, bu faaliyetleri sonucu havayı kirletmekte ve kükürt di oksit, azot oksit, partikül madde ve hidrokarbon yaymaktadır. 2 ile 7 gün arasında havada asili kalabilen bu kirleticiler, atmosferde çeşitli kimyasal ve fiziksel reaksiyonlara uğrayarak, zaman zaman çok uzaklara taşınabilmekte, atmosferdeki su partikülleri ve diğer bileşenlerle tepkimeye girerek sülfürüz asit (HSO), sülfürik asit (H2SO4) ve nitrik asit (HNO3) gibi kirletici maddelerin oluşumuna sebebiyet verirler. Çeşitli yanma olayları sonucu havaya karışan SO2, SO3, NOx gibi gazlar yağışla birleşip asit meydana getirebilmekte ve bunların yeryüzüne yağması ile asit yağmurları oluşmaktadır. Bunların yeryüzüne geri dönüşleri kuru ve yas asit depolanması sonucu olur. Yas depolamada atmosferde oluşan bütün ürünler, yağmur ve kar içinde çözünmüş halde yeryüzüne taşınırlar. Kuru depolamada ise atmosferdeki partiküllerin ve gazların yeryüzüne taşınması esnasında yağmur veya kar bulunmaz, sis içinde aerosol seklinde bulunurlar. Bu çerçevede belirtildiği gibi, yalnız yağmur değil, diğer bütün yağış biçimleri de asidik olabilmektedir Asit yağmuru toprağın kimyasal yapısını ve biyolojik koşullarını etkilemektedir. Toprağın yapısında bulunan kalsiyum, magnezyum gibi elementleri yıkayarak taban suyuna taşımakta, toprağın zayıflamasına ve zirai verimin düşmesine neden olmaktadır. Toprağın asitleşmesine en çok katkıda bulunan maddeler, atmosferde birikme sonucu toprağa geçen kükürt bileşikleridir. Azot bileşikleri ise bitkilerin özümseyeceği miktardan fazla olduğu zaman toprağın asitleşmesinde rol oynamaktadır.
Asitleşmenin çevre üzerinde dolaylı olmakla birlikte yine çok önemli etkilerinden biri de, endüstriyel faaliyetler sonucu oluşan asit nemidir. Toprağa ya da göl yataklarına inmiş cıva, kadmiyum ya da alüminyum gibi zehirli maddelerle tepkimeye girebilmekte ve normal koşullar altında çözünmez sayılan bu maddeler, asidik nemle tepkimenin sonucunda, besin zinciri ya da içme suyu yoluyla bitki, hayvan ve insana ulaşıp toksik etkiler yaratmaktadır. Ağaç köklerinin besin toplama yeteneğinin bozulmasının sorumlusu da gene asitleşme sonucunda toprakta harekete geçen alüminyumdur.
Asidik zerrecikler genellikle sülfür dioksit ve nitrik oksitlerin atmosferdeki yayılması ile oluşur. Sonuçta oluşan nitrik ve sülfürik asit diğer partiküller (toz, is, kurum, duman vs) üzerine yapışır. Bu partiküllerin direkt olarak solunması bu asidik yapıların doğrudan akciğerlere kadar gitmesine neden olmaktadır. Bu asidik yapıdaki tozlar ve gazlar nemli ve sıcak akciğer alueollerinde kimyasal olarak kana geçebilirler.
Asit yağmurlarının insanlar üzerindeki dolaylı etkileri yüzey ve içme suları, yer altı suları, toprak, ağır metaller, bitkiler ve balıklar üzerindeki etkilerine bağlı olarak bu unsurların kullanılması sonucunda uzun vadede insan bünyesinde asidik depolanmaya neden olur.

----------

